# Teighaken im eigenbau !!



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

Habt ihr euch auch immer von den preisen der teighaken im angelgeschäft geärgert dann baut euch doch einfach selber welche und so gehts:ihr besorgt euch einen kugelschreiber dreht in auf und nimmt die spirale rausu zwickt etwas mit einer zange ab zieht ihn auf den haken vertig.:q


viel spaß mit eurem selbstgebautem teighalen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

Wobei ein Kugelschreiber mehr als ein Päckchen Haken kostet

Ist das dein Bericht über dem du beim Spinnertuning sprachst???


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

wen der kugelschreiber nicht mehr funktioniert dann nicht


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wobei ein Kugelschreiber mehr als ein Päckchen Haken kostet
> 
> Ist das dein Bericht über dem du beim Spinnertuning sprachst???


 

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

und genau so ausführlich berichtet,wie die von barsch-alarm.....emmm,sorry,deine vorigen posts........


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

und das ist nicht der bericht über den ich im spinnertuning... sprach

ich muss für den anderenbericht erst mal fotos knipsen


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

Flo-Zanderkönig und das ist nicht der bericht über den ich im spinnertuning... sprach

ich muss für den anderenbericht erst mal fotos knipsen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

Jo ist ja nicht schwer einfach etwas nach zu machen und anders zu schreiben....
Wieso willst du das den überhaupt machen wenns ja schon bei barsch-alarm steht???

Hättest auch einfach mit einem Link zu einem guten Tipp raten können...


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

Flo-Zanderkönig ich les doch die ganze barsch-alarmhomepage nicht durch das würde stunden dauern den trick hab ich von meinem schwager


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

ja klar und die Bilder und den Bericht hat auch dein Schwager geschrieben.....


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

lass es einfach sein


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

unten links steht ja 
Es ist Ihnen *erlaubt*, Ihre Beiträge zu bearbeiten.


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

flo,lass es lieber,komm wir erfreuen uns an seinen ausführlichen berichten und verweisen barsch-alarm darauf,dass sie die urheberrechte vom bodenseefischer verletzen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

Pack dir mal an die eigene Nase..|rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*



esox82 schrieb:


> flo,lass es lieber,komm wir erfreuen uns an seinen ausführlichen berichten und verweisen barsch-alarm darauf,dass sie die urheberrechte vom bodenseefischer verletzen



loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

wen das noch so weiter geht dann...


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

dann????????????????????????????


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

#d#d#d#d


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

Hab ich nur das Gefühl, oder haben wir nen neuen Star hier im Board???:q|kopfkrat:g

Da geht bestimmt noch richtig was!!!|uhoh:


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hab ich nur das Gefühl, oder haben wir nen neuen Star hier im Board???:q|kopfkrat:g
> 
> Da geht bestimmt noch richtig was!!!|uhoh:


 

lol,stimmt....ich glaub,der arbeitet für ne bekannte angel-online-seite


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*



esox82 schrieb:


> lol,stimmt....ich glaub,der arbeitet für ne bekannte angel-online-seite


 
ups ihr habts bemerkt |schild-g


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

loooooooooooooooooooooooool xD


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

habt ihr mal was von www.angelsport.de gehört


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

jo,hab schon oft dort bestellt,wieso?


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

keine ahnung


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

auch gut


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

ich weis


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

..#c|kopfkrat#q


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

karpfen kaufen whiskas


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

hab ich von www.google.de spaß !!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*



bodenseefischer56 schrieb:


> karpfen kaufen whiskas



#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Bitte zumachen...........


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

ok,ich glaub diesen tröt kann man jetzt auch schließen #d


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*



esox82 schrieb:


> ok,ich glaub diesen tröt kann man jetzt auch schließen #d


 
hia lacht 

when you go me on the ~>nerven<~
i out you into the ~>gulli<~
and make the ~> deckl druf<~
then you neva see the ~> tageslicht<~
|muahah:|muahah:

|stolz:


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

hmmm,müsste ich diesen beitrag jetzt melden????????


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

hia lacht 

when you go me on the ~>nerven<~
i *****put you into the ~>gulli<~
and make the ~> deckl druf<~
then you neva see the ~> tageslicht<~


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

was ? 
des doch nua n joke ....
nehms doch nich ernst bruda


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

ich bin nicht dein bruder,auch nicht dein bruda!
aber diesen labertröt könnte man wirklich mal schließen


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

du musst bei diesem labertröt ja nicht mitmachen


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

doch,damit möchte ich den mods zeigen,dass dieser tröt nichts mit der überschrift zu tun hat und nur ein labertröt ist,damit sie ihn schließen können


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

mal genauer


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

wünsche dir noch nen schönen tag und viel spaß hier im AB,auch wenn dein aufenthalt hier doch sehr kurz sein wird....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

Rettung naht...


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

sorry


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

wofür?
ich würde mich auch aufregen,wenn meine berichte von einer bekannten angel-seite kopiert werden würden


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

@bodenseefischer56

was soll das? posten wir des posting wegen?
Klauen wir berichte von anderen Seiten? ob das Barsch-alarm erfreut, wenn du der ersteller bist ok, aber so nicht.

Also benimm dich hier, beleidigen kannste woanders.

für dich extra mal was zum lesen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.php?do=regeln
also lesen und dran halten

mfg Lachsy


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*



Lachsy schrieb:


> @bodenseefischer56
> 
> was soll das? posten wir des posting wegen?
> Klauen wir berichte von anderen Seiten? ob das Barsch-alarm erfreut, wenn du der ersteller bist ok, aber so nicht.
> ...


 

danke für die hilfe!#h

mfg Andy


----------



## Mendener (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*

|good:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teighaken im eigenbau !!*



bodenseefischer56 schrieb:


> wen das noch so weiter geht dann...


dann was...???


----------

